# horse show weekend - report



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I mentioned the SMZs because two of our barns horses ended up getting drug tested this weekend so I was really glad that I had called and asked for rule clarifications or I would have been so nervous!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

oh... and my dog broke three toes while we were gone. My mom was taking care of him, she just presented me with a $200 vet bill! AND a lecture because apparently he had poop on his butt and the vet was irritated... (He's a collie, it happens...)

So now my kid, my horse, and my dog are on antibiotics twice a day... UGH!

but it was still a fun show...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

*sigh*... I geuss nobody cared....


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow that sounds like quite a weekend!! I get tired from just one day shows! And that whole boot problem sounds like a nightmare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL I'm just playing catch up while at work (shhhhh!)

I love reading about show weekends. I'm just a backyard trail rider myself but really enjoy the exploits of everyone else. I'd love to do some small local fun shows but given my current work travel schedule, I don't ride consistently enough to even do that. So I live vicariously. 

And I think your Riley is absolutely freakin adorable! And I get a kick 'cos Riley is my DH's name. hehehehehehehe


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh I hate DQ's!!! espcially when you are like WTF?! what did I do. I pulled a funny one at state in 09 I was going around my jumper course and forgot the course so I went to a trot and went to leave the ring. The judge looked at me a little puzzled and I just called "DQ forgot the course ^_^" LOL the judge laughed at that. EVEN funnyer the year before I was DQ as I was approching the first jump! **** totally off course >.< I hear they have make-up and hair at congress and world


----------

